# Indigestion



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Over the years, I like so many others have suffered from indigestion, and like everyone else have raided the bathroom cabinet for the Rennies.

Since last weekend I have tried everywhere to buy my favourite Fruit Rennies, Tesco - Morrissons - Sainsbury's - Boots and Superdrug to name a few places where I would normally buy them.

Has anyone else had the same problem? Have you seen them in your local shop?

Please let me know.

Thanking everyone in anticipation.

Drew


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Like you I suffered for many years, until, that is my doctor prescribed Omiprazol. I take one a day, and never suffered since   
curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whenever I go stateside I bring back a few tubs of cheap indigestion tabs. They run about £1 for 90 tabs. One tub usually last me 12 to 18 months. 

The indigestion isle in many US supermarkets and pharmacies can be 50 to 60ft. long.

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Here you go >>>Rennie<<<


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you sure you're not suffering from reflux! Symptoms are heartburn after eating.
If so your doc can prescribe tablets to help. I use Ranitidine which works really well.

Reflux is caused by the stomach's sphincter muscle not working properly allowing stomach acids to syphon up the gullet.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I never ever suffered with indigestion ....... until I stopped smoking then I had it constantly.

Went back on the **** and it disappeared. :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Are you sure you're not suffering from reflux! Symptoms are heartburn after eating.
> If so your doc can prescribe tablets to help. I use Ranitidine which works really well.
> 
> Reflux is caused by the stomach's sphincter muscle not working properly allowing stomach acids to syphon up the gullet.


Hi Spacerunner.
Are the Ranitidine tabs some form of medical correction to the reflux problem?
I know when I am going to get indigestion. Usually when I eat cheese, bread and pastry late at night.

Do you think the Ranitidine will help any more than just cheap tabs?

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The doctor prescribed Fast tab which are Lansoprazole. Take one a day and disolve in the mouth. Don't need to take all the time just when I get the symptoms and it's gone within an hour.

Joe


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Drew,

I have the same indigestion/heartburn problem as you (it's now under control) and it's not a simple cure as taking Rennies/Tums or other calcium based tablets.

It may be something more serious (as in my case) called GORD or
Gastric Oesophageal Reflux Disease. This is a very common problem as we age. You really should have it examined by a specialist doctor by having a gastroscopy or passing a camera into your gullet under a mild anaesthetic. If he finds 'erosions' in your oesophagus, depending on their severity, he will probably place you on PPIs (Proton Pump Inhibitors) such as Lanzaprozole or similar. This cuts down the acid production and gives certain relief. If one ignores this, the erosions can lead to cancer of the oesophagus - or Barrett's Disease!!

The 'triggers' to excess stomach acid and the pain it causes are all the good things in life - alcohol, fatty foods like butter, cheese, cream, etc., spicy foods, caffeine. Avoid them like the plague! Also eating late at night (within 4-5 hours of going to bed) causes the stomach's contents and digestive juices to back-flow into your gullet = heartburn!

FWIW, I gave up drinking alcohol over 9 months ago and was able to stop taking the pills. The heartburn has gone! I still eat/drink butter, coffee, cheese but all in moderation and early in the day (before, say, 3 P.M.)

It's a life-style problem. But, as I have discovered, there are things we can do to help ourselves.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Hi Spacerunner.
> Are the Ranitidine tabs some form of medical correction to the reflux problem?
> I know when I am going to get indigestion. Usually when I eat cheese, bread and pastry late at night.
> 
> ...


Ranitidine work really well. Almost instant relief, even after the proverbial guiness and curry night out.
I just mentioned to the doc that I was getting more than the average heartburn and he whacked me straight on them. 
I've never been officially diagnosed with reflux so I assume this is a mild-ish treatment, but they do work exceedingly well.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon All

The refluxes are dreadful: omaprazole works well but a retired nurse suggested that I might try eating well for breakfast and lunch, taking a very light afternoon tea and nothing more. It works magically for me. 

I assume it us that by bedtime say 2200 hours, there is nothing much in my stomach and so nothing to come back as it were.

It is an absolute disaster socially as we can't take an evening dinner. But we find many others in the eighth decade follow a similar pattern.

So we are "Golden Oldies that Lunch" ... according to our off spring.

Breakfast like a Prince
Lunch like a King and
Dine line a Pauper


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Daedalas said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> The refluxes are dreadful: omaprazole works well but a retired nurse suggested that I might try eating well for breakfast and lunch, taking a very light afternoon tea and nothing more. It works magically for me.
> 
> ...


+1


----------

